# ♣What's my gender?♠



## KingofHearts (May 10, 2009)

Due to such confusion of my _gender_ as you can see listed below...




			
				Huh? said:
			
		

> REALLY ARE YOU A BOY OR GIRL!!! ANSWER ME NOWWWWWWWWWW!






			
				rafren said:
			
		

> Are you a guy?...confused...






			
				Clown Town said:
			
		

> i have learnt that we will never know what gender holisterx2 is






			
				evilpancakes said:
			
		

> Okay what gender are you?






			
				#Garrett said:
			
		

> Wait... damn-it Hollister...are you a girl or boy and if you are a boy are you gay?






			
				cryindarkness said:
			
		

> . . .
> OKAY HOW OLD R U?
> AND WHAT R U?






			
				cornymikey said:
			
		

> wait, hollister, arent you a girl? i'm confused.






			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Uh your a guy right?






			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> But..But..But..I thought you were a girl... :l More seizures coming...Owait..Could you...maybe..be a..HE-SHE?!






			
				Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> What gender are you?






			
				bittermeat said:
			
		

> Wait, what gender are you again?



I decided to make a thread about it. So... what's my _gender_? And to those who know my *true* gender keep it fun for the others who really don't. =P

With love... _*hollisterx2*_♥


----------



## bittermeat (May 10, 2009)

You're an.. IT.
Yey, I'm in your little collection of quotes.


----------



## Rawburt (May 10, 2009)

You actually went and did it. XD Well, have fun guys I guess.


----------



## Jas0n (May 10, 2009)

Male, you said so in one of your posts. Quite frankly I'm getting sick of how much it means to you that it's kept secret and that you have to make your signature so big just to emphasise it.


----------



## Nightray (May 10, 2009)

<big>*I know your gender. It's pretty easy, and I'm not going to spoil yer fun... so To other people HAVE FUN GUESSING*</big>


----------



## watercat8 (May 10, 2009)

_OMG! I know what you are! Your a. . . *buzz*_


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 10, 2009)

Your a different species, Hollister.


----------



## KingofHearts (May 10, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Male, you said so in one of your posts. Quite frankly I'm getting sick of how much it means to you that it's kept secret and that you have to make your signature so big just to emphasise it.


Don't have an enuresis loves. ♥ =3 

I changed my siggy.


----------



## bittermeat (May 10, 2009)

R U CUNFEUSEDD


----------



## Jas0n (May 10, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good job, you used a big word ;]


----------



## rafren (May 10, 2009)

lol im quoted


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 10, 2009)

Impossible for Hollister to be a male. She definetely likes Gir, and that's a girl trait. ALSO, watercat lied.


----------



## Nightray (May 10, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*licks* Jas0n. xD


Shut up and let herm have its fun


----------



## KingofHearts (May 10, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Impossible for Hollister to be a male. She definetely likes Gir, and that's a girl trait. ALSO, watercat lied.


Indeed. Gir is my boyfriend. ♥ He sleeps with me at night. =o


----------



## bittermeat (May 10, 2009)

she 0r he dit naght andser mi qeschin


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 10, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gir has no gender. Nice!


----------



## rafren (May 10, 2009)

i think shes a girl...


----------



## Nightray (May 10, 2009)

SHE'S A MAN, CAN'T YOU SEE. THAT MAN IS A GIRL(


----------



## KingofHearts (May 10, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> i think shes a very pretty sexy girl...


Fix'd ♥


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 10, 2009)

Man, maaan, dude looks like a lady...


----------



## bittermeat (May 10, 2009)

heloo r u der andsr mi


----------



## Rawburt (May 10, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quit licking people! o_o


----------



## KingofHearts (May 10, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> heloo r u der andsr mi


Confused? Nay. Confusing? Yay.


----------



## Jas0n (May 10, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why steal my licking thing?


----------



## Nightray (May 10, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only person I licked twice is Jas0n


----------



## rafren (May 10, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> rafren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what?!i didnt write that!


----------



## Rawburt (May 10, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You did now!


----------



## bittermeat (May 10, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Man, maaan, dude looks like a lady...


datzx wat it wantz u t\/\/0 fink then ota nower it wil bee lik BO0O I AMZ A GUYZ


----------



## KingofHearts (May 10, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> rafren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ni hao you are so sweet rafren! =D


----------



## rafren (May 10, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what?! i didnt you edited it!and i can understand ur chinese!


----------



## rafren (May 10, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> rafren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey!she edited it!i never posted that!


----------



## KingofHearts (May 10, 2009)

Apparently... I can speak Chinese, French and Spanish. And English too mang. Derr.


----------



## Nightray (May 10, 2009)

Hurrr hurrr hurrr,, Hollisterx2 is Girrrr...
 lol


----------



## rafren (May 10, 2009)

i can only speak chinese and english


----------



## bittermeat (May 10, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Apparently... I can speak Chinese, French and Spanish. And English too mang. Derr.


u R frum sp4ce rn;t u?1!1


----------



## Nightray (May 10, 2009)

Yew guys stay on topic XD


----------



## KingofHearts (May 10, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes of course... I'm a space... cow---- person... err thing.


----------



## Huh? (May 10, 2009)

he"s a girl its obvious!


----------



## bittermeat (May 10, 2009)

Huh? said:
			
		

> he"s a girl its obvious!


NU0O0O0O0OOO00
it iz a caow frum sp4cE itz triin 2 fOoL u!1!


----------



## Nightray (May 10, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Huh? said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you typing in Noob? LOL


----------



## rafren (May 10, 2009)

i told you!


----------



## Nightray (May 10, 2009)

Hollisterx2 is a Wo-Man xD


----------



## Huh? (May 10, 2009)

YOUR A BOY!! I MEAN GIRL!! I MEAN BOY!! I MEAN- RAAAAAAGGGGGGGGEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## bittermeat (May 10, 2009)

etz aLL en ur hedz


----------



## watercat8 (May 10, 2009)

_Yes, SHE is a girl._


----------



## KingofHearts (May 10, 2009)

Hmm... yay for androgyny! =D


----------



## bittermeat (May 10, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> androgyny! =D


u ar an c0w aly-n


----------



## Nightray (May 10, 2009)

Hollister is a girl and its.... xD cool  /sarcasm


----------



## KingofHearts (May 10, 2009)

^ Then that must mean I'm a girl if I'm a cow. =p


----------



## Nightray (May 10, 2009)

I have proof of what gender she/he is!!!! <


----------



## KingofHearts (May 10, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> I have proof of what gender she/he is!!!! <


Nuu you don't! Lies! All lies! >.<


----------



## Nightray (May 10, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O.k...... I _don't_ have and proof
/sarcasm.. I do have proof <


----------



## Huh? (May 10, 2009)

she is a girl
its true i know
sorry for spoiling the fun


----------



## Nightray (May 10, 2009)

Huh? said:
			
		

> she is a girl
> its true i know
> sorry for spoiling the fun


Uh huh!! yew spoiled it


----------



## KingofHearts (May 10, 2009)

Wao thanks for letting everyone know mah gender! >.<


----------



## Huh? (May 10, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOO
I was just guessing and you said it HAHAHAHA
I win. mah planz work


----------



## Nightray (May 10, 2009)

You know he was joking right.. oops i spoiled it


----------



## Huh? (May 10, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> You know he was joking right.. oops i spoiled it


dang you spoiled it for her


----------



## Nightray (May 10, 2009)

Huh? said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Edits!


----------



## KingofHearts (May 10, 2009)

Alright... keep the slingshot. Lose the camo.


----------



## bittermeat (May 10, 2009)

we wilz nebur no bcuz dis iz da inter n4t


----------



## Nightray (May 10, 2009)

I have proof. pm meh <


----------



## KingofHearts (May 10, 2009)

Ooh your proof has been foiled!


----------



## bittermeat (May 11, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Ooh your proof has been foiled!


nut faztt enuf 4 mi 2 c it

good night, i'm going to sleep.


----------



## Nightray (May 11, 2009)

I still have proof.... but its not candy


----------



## Huh? (May 11, 2009)

i still know that she is a girl


----------



## Nightray (May 11, 2009)

Huh? said:
			
		

> i still know that she is a girl


yeup, yer not right


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (May 11, 2009)

Your a guy, I remember you posting your myspace once so I took a look at it.


----------



## KingofHearts (May 11, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wao he sawded it. =D


----------



## Nightray (May 11, 2009)

xDD I'm done messing around with yer gender


----------



## Huh? (May 11, 2009)

EVERYONE shes a guy....
i just like confusing people
i gotz teh proof


----------



## Nightray (May 11, 2009)

Huh? said:
			
		

> EVERYONE shes a guy....
> i just like confusing people
> i gotz teh proof


YEW STOLE MAI IDEA. GET YER OWN <  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples: 
LOL


----------



## KingofHearts (May 11, 2009)

Hao do you people have teh proof? Did you do it Jojo?! o_e


----------



## Nightray (May 11, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Hao do you people have teh proof? Did you do it Jojo?! o_e


I could show yew the PROOF, and huh? iz lying. liess xD


----------



## Huh? (May 11, 2009)

its called myspace.i looked threw your topics when you first posted this


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (May 11, 2009)

I have also seen your myspace. You iz a guy.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 11, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">



			
				PM system said:
			
		

> hollisterx2


----------



## KingofHearts (May 11, 2009)

Mmmhmm keep thinking that guize. ♥


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (May 11, 2009)

*facepalm*

This is impossible.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 11, 2009)

god i wish a should of saved you image/avy xD


----------



## KingofHearts (May 11, 2009)

Ehh I didn't think you wanted to. =D


----------



## Rawburt (May 11, 2009)

You tease!


----------



## KingofHearts (May 11, 2009)

Nah... I'm just bluffin' with my muffin'

♠♣


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 11, 2009)

lol
Everyone who told me to put avy up has seen you


----------



## technoxmaniac (May 11, 2009)

Hollister has said its gender before.
I know what it is.


----------



## KingofHearts (May 11, 2009)

Yes indeed they have. But that was like what... 4 people?


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 11, 2009)

lol

You sure know how to make people confused xD

if only i new how to do a screen shot


----------



## KingofHearts (May 11, 2009)

Hmm press the ******* button right by your top keyboard.


----------



## rafren (May 11, 2009)

ur a boy arent you?


----------



## Majora (May 11, 2009)

YA,a boy


----------



## AlyssaSuperbike (May 11, 2009)

I don't know, nor do I care. Go outside.


----------



## Phil (May 11, 2009)

you're a G..... xD


----------



## rafren (May 11, 2009)

this is making us go crazy.i think shes a girl.but what proof do we have?


----------



## rafren (May 11, 2009)

i PM-ed her and i think shes a girl


----------



## rafren (May 11, 2009)

I HAVE PROOF SHES A GIRL!!!!!check jojo's sig!!!!My Webpage
"Hollister is a girl and he's mai BFF "
one thing thats bothering me is the"he's mai BFF"  
O O
------


----------



## Jas0n (May 11, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> I HAVE PROOF SHES A GIRL!!!!!check jojo's sig!!!!My Webpage
> "Hollister is a girl and he's mai BFF "
> one thing thats bothering me is the"he's mai BFF"
> O O
> ------


Jas0n  facepalms


----------



## rafren (May 11, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> rafren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i know...whats her myspace?this is making me go nuts.lol


----------



## Jas0n (May 11, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's a male.


----------



## rafren (May 11, 2009)

are you sure?when i was PM ing her she looked tike a girl....but there were some "manly words"


----------



## Rockman! (May 11, 2009)

I'm pretty sure your female. Only girls shop at hollister.

... Wait ... You might be a guy too ...  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Jas0n (May 11, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> are you sure?when i was PM ing her she looked tike a girl....but there were some "manly words"


Yes I'm sure. He's a girlish gay guy.


----------



## rafren (May 11, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> rafren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah good one


----------



## rafren (May 11, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> rafren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good one.


----------



## Jas0n (May 11, 2009)

I wish you would stop posting so many posts at the same time, there is an edit button you know?


----------



## rafren (May 11, 2009)

sorry i didnt notice it...thanks


----------



## QNT3N (May 11, 2009)

..what a *censored.7.4*.


----------



## bittermeat (May 11, 2009)

I already saw his myspace photos.


----------



## rafren (May 11, 2009)

can u give the my space link?


----------



## bittermeat (May 11, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> can u give the my space ]I'll try to find it in my browsing history.


----------



## bittermeat (May 11, 2009)

EDIT: I couldn't find it.


----------



## rafren (May 11, 2009)

yes...finaly all are quetions are solved.thanks!


----------



## bittermeat (May 11, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> yes...finaly all are quetions are solved.thanks!


It feels great.


----------



## rafren (May 11, 2009)

yeah. the war is over.lol


----------



## Tyeforce (May 11, 2009)

He's gonna hate me for this...

http://www.youtube.com/hollisterx2
http://www.myspace.com/kep_kep

See, what confuses me is that he's Christian, but he's gay... Contradiction much?


----------



## bittermeat (May 11, 2009)

> (Gabby)
> How the *censored.3.0* do you know we are living our lives wrong? i'm living it just to live it. You are living it to get in to something that might not exist. Have fun with a *censored.3.0*ed up life just trying to please something that isn't there. You are a *censored.3.0*ing peice of *censored.2.0*. I beat you think gay people are sons of the devil, huh? Well, they aren't they are some of the nicest people on the planet. They live their lives the way they want to live and they don't care what anyone says about them. If you ask me, I'd say they are living their life right.





> (Hollister)
> I'm living my life for God. My God is there. I know this. You say they are living their life right, but God made Adam and Eve, not Adam and Steve. Even the animals know who to have sex with.



That's what I don't get.


----------



## Jas0n (May 11, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> > (Gabby)
> > How the *censored.3.0* do you know we are living our lives wrong? i'm living it just to live it. You are living it to get in to something that might not exist. Have fun with a *censored.3.0*ed up life just trying to please something that isn't there. You are a *censored.3.0*ing peice of *censored.2.0*. I beat you think gay people are sons of the devil, huh? Well, they aren't they are some of the nicest people on the planet. They live their lives the way they want to live and they don't care what anyone says about them. If you ask me, I'd say they are living their life right.
> 
> 
> ...


Just ignore christians and your life will be much more pleasant ;]


----------



## bittermeat (May 11, 2009)




----------



## cricket26 (May 11, 2009)

obviously he's not a real christian


----------



## Tyeforce (May 11, 2009)

cricket26 said:
			
		

> obviously he's not a real christian


He sure does make it convincing, with the background of his YouTube channel and whatnot.


----------



## Sky master (May 11, 2009)

i know what you are!
your a...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 11, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Male, you said so in one of your posts. Quite frankly I'm getting sick of how much it means to you that it's kept secret and that you have to make your signature so big just to emphasise it.


Thank you Jas0n.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 11, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> Hollister has said its gender before.
> I know what it is.


No you don't. Because if you did you would tell everyone and end this ******** joke.


----------



## lucyprettyskye (May 11, 2009)

hmm are you a girl


----------



## Natalie27 (May 11, 2009)

i know what gender you ar


----------



## lucyprettyskye (May 11, 2009)

so do i your a biryl


----------



## Jas0n (May 11, 2009)

It's funny when people don't read.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 11, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> It's funny when people don't read.


More like annoying but funny at times.


----------



## lucyprettyskye (May 11, 2009)

YOUR A GIRL END OFF OR JUST A GAY BOY

it says in you siggy one day my price will come


----------



## MasterM64 (May 11, 2009)

Your name and everything makes it obvious you're a *Bzbz*

Sorry for the interferance on the last word LOL!


----------



## Rene (May 11, 2009)

should we care?
i wouldn't even be shocked if you appeared to be neither ..


----------



## Jas0n (May 11, 2009)

Rene said:
			
		

> should we care?
> i wouldn't even be shocked if you appeared to be neither ..


I wouldn't be shocked if they revealed they were truly a shemale.


----------



## tails1428 (May 11, 2009)

Such violence can't we all just get along?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 11, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> It's funny when people don't read.


Inorite?




			
				Tyeforce said:
			
		

> He's gonna hate me for this...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/hollisterx2
> http://www.myspace.com/kep_kep
> ...


----------



## tails1428 (May 11, 2009)

who cares if he's gay or not he's a nice person all that matters in life to be a decent person.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 11, 2009)

tails1428 said:
			
		

> who cares if he's gay or not he's a nice person all that matters in life to be a decent person.


I know that, and I agree, but he's a hypocrite.


----------



## Rene (May 11, 2009)

Gay and Christian is that a contradiction?

* chuckles at the inhabitants of the united states and their believes/standards *


----------



## MasterM64 (May 11, 2009)

I don't care either because who knows who you are. You can be alien for all we know!


----------



## tails1428 (May 11, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> tails1428 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How so it dosent say any where that if your gay you don't get into heaven. Oh and yes im christian to so I no most the stories. None of us will ever really know till that faithful day we die, and just buy reading his post I personally believe he will. Reasoning being purity of heart not who you date/marry you know.


----------



## Midnight (May 11, 2009)

boy!!


----------



## Sarah (May 11, 2009)

Male. I think... Or are you a girl?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 11, 2009)

tails1428 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a sin. Of course, you're not gonna go to Hell if you sin, because God forgives us for our sins. But you're supposed to repent of your sins, which he obviously isn't by choosing to live a homosexual life.

Okay, I'm gonna start arguing here because it looks like we're headed for a flame war, plus I don't want a religious argument.

And no hate to you, hollister. I don't hate you, nor am I mad at you. I'm just saying what's going on.


----------



## MasterM64 (May 11, 2009)

Your're a girl, i swear that you are one! Everthing about your profile says so.


----------



## Rawburt (May 11, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> tails1428 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why did you bring this up? Would it of killed you to PM him about something like this? This has nothing to do with anything. Just let Hollister live the way wants to and don't give him crap about it.


----------



## Jas0n (May 11, 2009)

Isn't religious discussion banned?


----------



## tails1428 (May 11, 2009)

Is not insulting other members banned 2 jason hmm?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 11, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not in any way trying to change how he lives. It's his life, not mine. And what do I know? God is the judge, not me. None of us earthly beings _really_ know if gay people go to Hell or not. I wouldn't be surprised if God didn't care about our sexuality. I'm just going by what the Bible says. And that's it, sorry for even posting, gosh. <_<


----------



## MasterM64 (May 11, 2009)

Your braking the rules Crashman,Tyeforce,and Tails1428, if you continue to talk about this in front of the TBT Staff's eyes, your getting reported by someone. I recommend you debate this through PM for your sake.


----------



## Rene (May 11, 2009)

all i got to say is this; <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





it's by NatalieDee.com :') </div>


----------



## Rawburt (May 11, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> Your braking the rules Crashman,Tyeforce,and Tails1428, if you continue to talk about this in front of the TBT Staff's eyes, your getting reported by someone. I recommend you debate this through PM for your sake.


Oh, I don't intend to go any further, let the gender speculation continue! =)


----------



## MasterM64 (May 11, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for listening Crashman, now back onto the subject, You're a girl Holister!


----------



## Tyeforce (May 11, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no speculation... He's a guy.

http://www.myspace.com/kep_kep


----------



## cricket26 (May 11, 2009)

omg who even REALLY cares what gender IT is????? goodness! such a large thread for such a stupid thing


----------



## lucyprettyskye (May 11, 2009)

ITS A SHE LOOK IN  ITS SIGGY SOON MY PRINCE WILL COME FOR ME

NOTICE THE PRINCE!


----------



## Tyeforce (May 11, 2009)

lucyprettyskye said:
			
		

> ITS A SHE LOOK IN  ITS SIGGY SOON MY PRINCE WILL COME FOR ME
> 
> NOTICE THE PRINCE!


Gay.


----------



## Cottonball (May 11, 2009)

I think its a hermathidite!!!!


----------



## Nic (May 11, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> lucyprettyskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


;] i'm not the only gay person here.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 11, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not by a long shot... I'm surprised at how many gay people there are here.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 11, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a single person has chose a six on that poll I made. 

Oh and tye, shut the *censored.3.0* up with your being gay is a sin *censored.2.6*.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 11, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one voted 100% gay yet, but they're still gay.

And what do you care about it being a sin? It's not like you're a Christian.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 11, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because all you ever do when it is mentioned is say stuff about how it's wrong, you can't be gay and a Christan, and all that other stuff. 

Here, try reading this. Bul posted it here a week or two ago.

http://www.soulforce.org/article/homosexuality-bible-gay-christian


----------



## Tyeforce (May 11, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy *censored.2.0* that's a long read... I'll read it later. @.@


----------



## MasterM64 (May 11, 2009)

Your fixing to get reported Furry Sparks and Tyeforce, because your braking the rules about talking about religous stuff. Even though i'm a christian and i DETEST homosexuals, this is against the rules on TBT so please talk over it via PM please or else your going to get reported.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 11, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> Your fixing to get reported Furry Sparks and Tyeforce, because your braking the rules about talking about religous stuff. Even though i'm a christian and i DETEST homosexuals, this is against the rules on TBT so please talk over it via PM please or else your going to get reported.


I have not said a single religious thing. Please, show me exactly where I was talking about religion. I posted a link to an article Bul, an ex admin of this site, already posted on this website. You however are talking about how you hate a certain group of people who have no control of being who they are. Do you hate me? I have no control over who I am attracted to. I had no choice. I didn't just wake up one day and decide this. If anything, you in fact are the one that should be reported.


----------



## John102 (May 11, 2009)

I've seen your Myspace, I know your TRU gender.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 11, 2009)

Y'know what... Since MasterM64 just got told, and since this isn't really _that_ religious, I'll go ahead and post what I PM'd Furry.

Okay, so I've read the first and second premise so far. From what I'm getting, apparently the Bible doesn't say anything


----------



## watercat8 (May 11, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MasterM64 (May 11, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## royal 9999 (May 11, 2009)

you're a guy, i _know_ you are


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (May 11, 2009)

You are a dude, I know from your myspace.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 11, 2009)

i just know ur a guy
@lexi: u gots myspace?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 11, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> i just know ur a guy
> @lexi: u gots myspace?


I've posted it like three times in this thread...


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 11, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u posted Piranha325's myspace 3 times?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 11, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, no. I thought you were talking about Hollister's MySpace.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (May 11, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No he posted hollisters myspace, silly.

And, naw. My mom won't let me have one. :I


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 11, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh soz xD


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (May 11, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, no problemo.

Anyways... Hollitsers a dude... But we've established that by now. xD


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 11, 2009)

DUDE not DUDET


----------



## DevilGopher (May 11, 2009)

ur a girl. now stop bugging everybody bout it


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 11, 2009)

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> ur a girl. now stop bugging everybody bout it


np HE'S not


----------



## brotatochip (May 11, 2009)

Hes a boy, smarties.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 11, 2009)

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> ur a girl. now stop bugging everybody bout it


*facepalm*


----------



## coffeebean! (May 11, 2009)

You're both.
You have boobs _and_ balls


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 11, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> You're both.
> You have boobs _and_ balls


No he's a guy.

Men have balls and Boobs they're just flatter.


----------



## coffeebean! (May 11, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nooo
Men have moobs

And I know he's a guy, I've seen his picture xD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 11, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no *censored.2.0*


----------



## coffeebean! (May 11, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you say no *censored.2.0*, then your post before this one wasn't necessary. I know he's a guy. I was joking.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 11, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wasn't funny.


----------



## brotatochip (May 11, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wasnt supposed to be.


----------



## coffeebean! (May 11, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some jokes aren't meant to be funny.


----------



## KingofHearts (May 11, 2009)

Wao Tye just gave mah gender away like it was candy! So yeah... I'm a guy. =P

EDIT: I hope you guys enjoyed your fame when you got quoted. ♥

I loves you all. =3


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 11, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never heard of such a thing.


----------



## coffeebean! (May 11, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait till you're older.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 11, 2009)

The best I can come up with is transgender. :l


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 11, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like?


----------



## coffeebean! (May 11, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For example, sarcasm is a form of joking that isn't funny.

'doh.


----------



## KingofHearts (May 11, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> The best I can come up with is transgender. :l


Yup you got it alright! =P


----------



## Clown Town (May 11, 2009)

U are either a Gay Man... or a Female... Reason Below...




			
				holisterx2 said:
			
		

> Reminds me of Boyfriend
> *squeeses and sighs*
> Which i will have one soon



From the B thread made by bita


----------



## KingofHearts (May 11, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> U are either a Gay Man... or a Female... Reason Below...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a dude. ♥


----------



## sarahbear (May 12, 2009)

Wow...


----------



## rafren (May 12, 2009)

someone please close this topic.the war is over


----------



## -Aaron (May 12, 2009)

Dude. I remember you complaining when a person thought you were a girl.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 12, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is this the reason coffeh got banned?


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 12, 2009)

*censored.3.0* this thread, its y coffeh is banned, it wasnt even that bad a comment...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 12, 2009)

Whta happing?


----------



## KingofHearts (May 14, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Dude. I remember you complaining when a person thought you were a girl.


Really? Oh yeah... maybe because I'm not a girl. ♥


----------

